# Maximum Buffer Length Too Short; Interface Issue?



## neblix (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have a Focusrite Scarlett 18i8, and it's great! But it has a problem that's been coming up in recent times.

In Scarlett mix control, you set buffer size to ms. The maximum I can do is 20ms. I work at 44.1 KHz, so this is like 882 samples.

Unfortunately, this doesn't cut it for some programs. The Melodyne integration in Studio One actually refuses to start up unless your buffer is >= 1024 samples.

Is there a way around this Melodyne issue? Or is this a limitation of my interface? Does anyone have a recommendation for a good home interface that can support longer buffers (I don't need many ins/outs, maybe 4i/4o would be ideal)?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 7, 2016)

RME for stage and studio.
Total Mix, integrate external gear, stay on the PCI buss instead of that burst packet data USB/TBolt stuff.
Everything is just too damn fast and unstable.
Much better at a slower more deliberate stream versus cannon fire at high speeds.


----------



## waveheavy (May 31, 2016)

Once you set the buffer where audio artifacts like pops don't happen, that's it for your system. You then start dropping services that you don't need that are running in the background. There's a pinned thread with a video on this, I think here in this forum section. The problem is with CPU, motherboard speed, etc.

ASIO is the format you should have your audio interface setup on. When mixing, you want to set your buffer higher until there's no audio artifacts, because mixing uses more resources. You really shouldn't have a low-latency requirement when mixing. Low latency with a low buffer setting should mostly only be when you want to record in real-time.


----------



## neblix (May 31, 2016)

waveheavy said:


> Once you set the buffer where audio artifacts like pops don't happen, that's it for your system. You then start dropping services that you don't need that are running in the background. There's a pinned thread with a video on this, I think here in this forum section. The problem is with CPU, motherboard speed, etc.
> 
> ASIO is the format you should have your audio interface setup on. When mixing, you want to set your buffer higher until there's no audio artifacts, because mixing uses more resources. You really shouldn't have a low-latency requirement when mixing. Low latency with a low buffer setting should mostly only be when you want to record in real-time.



I appreciate all of that, but you should read the question before answering... I wasn't asking how buffers work or what kind of buffer I needed (I know how this stuff works), I was asking for audio interfaces that allowed for long sample buffers (over 1024) because programs such as the S1 Melodyne integration do not operate unless your buffer is sufficiently long. As in, it will display an error message and won't start up.

This is an old thread anyway; I've since acquired a UR44 and the problem has been solved because it supports longer buffers.


----------

